
Modified Tellegen Absorption Scale (2005) - bookofjoe
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/262451610_The_Modified_Tellegen_Absorption_Scale_a_clearer_window_on_the_structure_and_meaning_of_absorption
======
bookofjoe
Self-
test(T/F):[https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfkihlstrom/ConsciousnessWeb/M...](https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfkihlstrom/ConsciousnessWeb/Meditation/TAS.htm)

